# Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapids



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/ 11 oct/ 6p.m.*

<center>* :banana: Preseason Begins :banana: * 









*VS*









*2005 Regular Season Record*
*Chicago Bulls (47-35) (20-21 on road) @ Detroit Pistons (54-28) (32-9 at home) 









Van Andel Arena, Grand Rapids, Michigan, Tuesday October 11th, 2005
Chicago vs Detroit 6:00pm*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> UConn-6'3-GORDON <> Duke-6'9-DENG <> Wake Forest-6'9-SONGAILA <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*Colorado-6'3-BILLUPS <> UConn-6'7-HAMILTON <> Kentucky-6'9-PRINCE <> UNC-6'11-WALLACE <> Virginia Union-6'9-WALLACE*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Villanova-6'10-THOMAS <> G'town-6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*






























*JacksonState-6'2-HUNTER <> Florida Int.-6'2-ARROYO <> Vrsac-7'-MILICIC <> Alabama-6'9-McDYESS*


*2005 Regular Season, Individual Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Pistons*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 15,7</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Richard Hamilton 18,7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler 9,7</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 12,2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 6,4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Chauncey Billups 5,8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kirk Hinrich 1,58</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 1,43</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler 1,76</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Ben Wallace 2,38</td></tr></table>

*Season Series*







vs








*2005 Regular Record against Pistons*
89 @ 82
80 vs 87
100 @ 89
84 vs 85 OT
2-2

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*2200 points Jackpot*


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

BTW...

the headshot gallery needs some updates


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

BenDengGo back at it!!

Muchos gracias for the fine game threads, per usual.

Prediction:

We win the game, but not in a meaningful way. I think we'll get outplayed by the Pistons starters, but we'll pull ahead in the second half when the benches are cleared out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Prediction:

Eric Piatowski starts a fight with Richard Hamilton, chases him down the court as Rip runs away, Pike karate chops him. While Hamilton is on the ground, Sweetney punches him in the cajones.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

it's pointless trying to figure out who'll win

howabout we do recount of what the players do

Ben gordon shows off his vastly improved D and his siklkkkkkkk left handed floater
Hinrich hits 55% of his shots
Chandler gets 15 rebiounds nad 4 blocks
Tim thomas gets considerably playing time and shows an array of moves from inside the post, dunking and then shoots from the outside sliky smooth shots
Sweetney just pounds the basket inside
Deng shows of his ambidexturous ball handling and has a couple of alleyoops
Songalia flashes some of that pick and rolll goodness and shoots the 14ft J
Duhon shows that he can nail a 3 with someone on him

etc


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

I'm so excited for Bulls basketball!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

pointless to talk much about the game. Skiles has 2 major things to accomplish right now. Get Kirk and Ben on the same page. And establish Deng as perhaps the center piece of our core.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Its missing the date they play.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Anyone going to this game?

I was going to, but now the Sox are playing on Tuesday night, but that may be moved.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This game won't be televised . The next preseason game will be though.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The game is on Tuesday, October 11 at 6pm Central. 

BenDengGo, would it be possible for you to incorperate both the date and the time of the game into your thread titles this year?


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> This game won't be televised . The next preseason game will be though.


So why does my Directv on-tv guide list it for Tuesday night at 6:00 p.m. on ch 751?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> The game is on Tuesday, October 11 at 6pm Central.
> 
> BenDengGo, would it be possible for you to incorperate both the date and the time of the game into your thread titles this year?


there wasnt enough space to write it in the title, but i wrote it in the post...



> *Van Andel Arena,Grand Rapids, Michigan, Tuesday October 11th, 2005 Chicago vs Detroit 6:00pm*


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

hhhhh....finally. my level of excitement can only be described with...BANANAS!

:banana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :gbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :banana: :gbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :banana: :banana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :wbanana: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper:


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

the yellow ones got no rythem...


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

I CANT WAIT FOR THIS GAME, HAVENT SEEN BULLS GAME ALMOST HALF YEARS. ANYONE WILL TAPE THIS ONE??? spongyfungy????


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

limufujuan said:


> I CANT WAIT FOR THIS GAME, HAVENT SEEN BULLS GAME ALMOST HALF YEARS. ANYONE WILL TAPE THIS ONE??? spongyfungy????


 there is no tv for this


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Now this is a game thread! Great job BenDengGo! Even tho this game is probably the most meaningless of all the preseason games, I'm curious to see what Skiles looks at here. Does he play with lineup combinations? Will we see a lot of Basden and Powell and possibly Omar Cook? Who knows? Will Darko get some burn with Flip as the new coach?

As for the no TV thing... For DirectTV viewers with league pass, I'm pretty sure it's on Channel 751 and it'll be the Detroit feed (FSN Detroit). There is no Chicago feed for this game, but at least the Piston announcers are pretty decent (if I recall correctly).


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



fl_flash said:


> Now this is a game thread! Great job BenDengGo! Even tho this game is probably the most meaningless of all the preseason games, I'm curious to see what Skiles looks at here. Does he play with lineup combinations? Will we see a lot of Basden and Powell and possibly Omar Cook? Who knows? Will Darko get some burn with Flip as the new coach?
> 
> As for the no TV thing... For DirectTV viewers with league pass, I'm pretty sure it's on Channel 751 and it'll be the Detroit feed (FSN Detroit). There is no Chicago feed for this game, but at least the Piston announcers are pretty decent (if I recall correctly).



If it is on 751 FSN, I think a League pass subscriber, such as myself, would still have to have the fox sports package to see the game. Can anyone confirm this so I can call and order it if need be?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



ace20004u said:


> If it is on 751 FSN, I think a League pass subscriber, such as myself, would still have to have the fox sports package to see the game. Can anyone confirm this so I can call and order it if need be?


I have League Pass thru Direct TV. Ch 751 is a DirectTV League Pass channel. Being in Orlando, I'm not subject to any blackout restrictions between Detroit and Chicago. I'm pretty sure the game is being carried by FSN Detroit and so I'll get that feed here in Orlando. If you're in Louisville, I'm not sure about blackout restrictions, but I'd think you'd be fine with just Leage Pass and you wouldn't need the Fox Sports Package to see this particular game. I think a lot of it has to do with whomever your provider is (comcast, Direct TV, etc...).

That's why I just LOVE League Pass! In Orlando, the only Bulls games that could be blacked out are the ones here in Orlando. Even then, I can usually switch to the local channel or hope that it's a saturday game and the Superstation (WGN) carries it! League Pass rocks!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



ace20004u said:


> If it is on 751 FSN, I think a League pass subscriber, such as myself, would still have to have the fox sports package to see the game. Can anyone confirm this so I can call and order it if need be?



i just called my cable company (time warner) and they told me that as a digital tv user i can only get foxsports atlantic/central/pacific. 

i said i know, i already get these channels and they show mostly college sports. 

i asked how do i get foxsports detroit, for example, and the guy said "i have absolutely no idea".

have a nice day.



*the good news is that NBA audio league pass is FREE during the preseason, so you can listen!*



btw, outstanding thread BDG, you haven't lost your thread skills over the summer. good to see!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

WestHighHawk said:


> So why does my Directv on-tv guide list it for Tuesday night at 6:00 p.m. on ch 751?


Dude, are you serious? Please tell me you aren't dicking around here because that would simply be cruel. :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Bull_Market said:


> hhhhh....finally. my level of excitement can only be described with...BANANAS!


Some of those bananas look suspiciously like jalepeno peppers. :dpepper:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



Ron Cey said:


> Dude, are you serious? Please tell me you aren't dicking around here because that would simply be cruel. :biggrin:


He's serious. I was trying to get DirectTV's website to list tomorrows programming, but they keep reverting to todays' only. I've already TIVO'd this puppy so it BETTER be legit!

Miz - I would think you'd be OK with just Time Warner digital. You shouldn't need any sports package, as long as you have league pass. Check your program guide tonight. Go to the league pass channels and see if the game is listed. It is for DirectTV (Ch#751) and I know last year I got plenty of preseason games even tho the folks at DirectTV explicitly told me League Pass starts Nov. 2.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



mizenkay said:


> btw, outstanding thread BDG, you haven't lost your thread skills over the summer. good to see!


though i made like 75+ game threads last year, i felt kinda weird doing one, looking at all the source code and then knowing where to change what, its not easy getting back too it....

but i'll use preseason to warm it up.

btw, will the be an update of the headshot gallery ?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

whoever has it on dish try to get it so we can download it here.... pretty please? :angel:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

league pass won't work for preseason. Dish network and Directv does carry FSN Detroit but unless you live in Detroit, you won't get the game. (unless you hack)

Pro teams are usually blacked out, unless you are in the market of the local FSN's. League Pass and local FSN's are separate. HOWEVER, the replay maybe shown. (2 PM replay)

FSN atlantic,central,pacific roundup all the local FSN's programming.

(last year, they had League Pass with bonus preseason but it looks like this year there isn't going to be any. And even if league pass was carrying this, it wouldn't be shown in Chicago)



> Early Bird Free Preview-November 3rd thru November 9th. 2004.
> *Bonus Pre-Season Games -*October* 20th thru October 29th*. Pre-season
> games available in addition to the Early Bird Free Preview games.


But I'm inside Chicago with directv and it's not showing for me. Hope you get to watch it while I watch the blackhawks :clown: If it's showing on League Pass, there's a good chance you guys can see the game.


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 83
Pistons 78


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



mizenkay said:


> i just called my cable company (time warner) and they told me that as a digital tv user i can only get foxsports atlantic/central/pacific.
> 
> i said i know, i already get these channels and they show mostly college sports.
> 
> ...


for everyone else who can't see the game , you can watch highlights like me!

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2" width="440"> <tbody><tr valign="top"><td valign="top">
</td> <td> *Detroit Sports Report* <small>
FCSA, Tue Oct 11 10:30pm CDT</small></td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Fox Sports Atlantic


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



spongyfungy said:


> for everyone else who can't see the game , you can watch highlights like me!



thanks spongy!


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Ron Cey said:


> Dude, are you serious? Please tell me you aren't dicking around here because that would simply be cruel. :biggrin:


This *dudette* is totally serious! I just checked and it says the game is on. 

Thank goodness for League Pass :banana:


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

From the Directv site...it's official :clap: 


> Tuesday, October 11 Time (ET) Chan.
> 
> 
> *Chicago Bulls at Detroit Pistons 7:00 pm 751 *
> ...




http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/NBALeaguePass/Schedule/

link not working though


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ugh. the sun times reported that there isn't even any radio for this game. 


:sigh:


btw, i am stickying this thread until tomorrow am.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



mizenkay said:


> ugh. the sun times reported that there isn't even any radio for this game.
> 
> 
> :sigh:
> ...


There is Detroit Radio : WDFN-AM 1130 from the Detroit NBA.com schedule page so they'll likely use that for audio league pass. No chicago radio because of White Sox.

751 will probably be blacked out in Chicago since All blackout rules apply


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Kirk, Ben, Noc, Songaila, Chandler is the probably starting lineup according to http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/notes.pdf

*CHICAGO BULLS PRONUNCIATION GUIDE
Malik Allen ma-LEEK
Luol Deng Lu-all Dang
Kirk Hinrich HINE-rick
Andrés Nocioni an-dreis No-SEE-oni
Jannero Pargo JUH-nare-O
Eric Piatkowski Pie-it-COW-skee
Darius Songaila sun-GUY-la*


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



spongyfungy said:


> Kirk, Ben, Noc, Songaila, Chandler is the probably starting lineup according to http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/notes.pdf
> 
> *CHICAGO BULLS PRONUNCIATION GUIDE
> Malik Allen ma-LEEK
> ...



I wonder if that will really be the starting lineup since Songalia & Nocioni are a lil banged up?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



spongyfungy said:


> Kirk, Ben, Noc, Songaila, Chandler is the probably starting lineup according to http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/notes.pdf
> 
> *CHICAGO BULLS PRONUNCIATION GUIDE
> Malik Allen ma-LEEK
> ...


interesting. Nocioni to start. I wonder if it is because TT has not practiced much with the team? 

Gordon starting? Skiles must think we need his offense early to offset Curry being gone. I agree with that if that is the reason.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 124
Pistons 0

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I dont know why many people overlook Nocioni regarding next season. All the talk is about Deng and TT....I can understand Deng, he is probably the starter and one of the franchise players down the road, but Thomas?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> I dont know why many people overlook Nocioni regarding next season. All the talk is about Deng and TT....I can understand Deng, he is probably the starter and one of the franchise players down the road, but Thomas?


I am 100% with you my friend. 

Nocioni (true Olympic champion) was the first man in this new team, who refused to "bend over" and I hope he will pass the DNA test in the future  and always be with Bulls.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> I dont know why many people overlook Nocioni regarding next season. All the talk is about Deng and TT....I can understand Deng, he is probably the starter and one of the franchise players down the road, but Thomas?


Nocioni is such an enigma. He was debatably the most impressive Bull during those first two playoff wins against Washington. Then he wilted during the last four games. I don't know if he'll ever have a place starting on the Bulls. Nocioni is a unique player on our team though. His energy and spirit have not been duplicated with any of our new acquisitions. I can't see him getting any less than 20-24 minutes a game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

here we go!

:rbanana:


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

Audio?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

!!!!!!

I didn't even order league pass, but I'm getting the game on 751 on Direct TV!!! :clap:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Tyson gulping down a couple nice boards already, all in the first 30 seconds.

Edit: Dang Tyson! Make that 3 nice boards so far.

Edit again: Tyson with about 5 so far...dominating the boards so far.


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

Audio League Pass Not Working?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Tyson is having a great game early, 5 boards and 6 points


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Pistons are up, 10-8. Both teams playing their tough hardnosed D.

Big positive I'm seeing with the Bulls is the ball movement. I haven't seen a turnover yet, and their running the offense with quick, crisp passes. The chemistry is very evident. Deng, Hinrich, and Gordon in particular.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

audio league pass amateur hour!

"the game you are tuning into has not yet started"

uh, yes it has.

anyway...listen here: http://www.wdfn.com/listen_online.html

you have to sign up, but it takes two seconds.

chandler!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Luol looks taller than last year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



mizenkay said:


> chandler!


So yeah, everyone can put their "Tyson is out of shape" worries to rest. He looks very active on both ends. Playing strong and hard.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Mike Sweetney is in, with a nice post score already. Maybe it's the red jersey, but he looks considerably thinner compared to last year, IMO. 

Tim Thomas just came in, too.


FYI, I think Nocioni (back) and Songaila (shoulder) are both sitting this one out since the scrubs are coming in before them. Our defense took a noticeable slip already.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

detroit radio guys:

"sweetney weighing in at ALL of the 275 that he's listed."

how does deng look? (besides taller)


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

31% in the first quarter.
They finished on a 15-4 run.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Nocioni is such an enigma. He was debatably the most impressive Bull during those first two playoff wins against Washington. Then he wilted during the last four games. I don't know if he'll ever have a place starting on the Bulls. Nocioni is a unique player on our team though. His energy and spirit have not been duplicated with any of our new acquisitions. I can't see him getting any less than 20-24 minutes a game.


nocioni did awsome in game 6 too though


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



mizenkay said:


> how does deng look? (besides taller)


Being the solid team player that he is. He was handling the ball alot, looked really good. Great job passing the ball. Very solid on defense. You could tell when he left the game, let's just put it that way.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

how is gordon?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

I'm learning that Tim Thomas and Mike Sweetney like to shoot. Alot. Every time down the court, it's one or the other taking the shot. I think we need to get the New York out of them.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



yodurk said:


> Being the solid team player that he is. He was handling the ball alot, looked really good. Great job passing the ball. Very solid on defense. You could tell when he left the game, let's just put it that way.



thanks.

(meanwhile i'm jonesing for nba action so i'm tuned into the rockets/sixers game. philly by 2. 
10:03 2nd quarter. got the pacers/nets next.)

how does basden look? timmy?

edit: saw your reply about thomas. :laugh:


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

31-24 down 7,timeout,where we can see live scoreboard?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

"Darko looks about 500 times more comfortable."

Translation: "He almost looks like he won't be playing in Europe within two years. Almost."

sidenote: *yodurk*, am I understanding correctly that you're actually watching this on tv somehow???


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



nanokooshball said:


> how is gordon?


Played ok on D...I didn't see him get burned at all, other than getting 2 fouls on Hamilton (which could be a concern). Great job at playing within the offense; made crisp passes and helped the team's ball movement immensely. He got some nice looks, but his shot is a little off tonight. He's saving it for the 4th I guess.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sounds like darko already has the larry brown out of him.

:laugh:


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

TT already 8 points


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

TT has scored 8 points.he looks good


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



PC Load Letter said:


> sidenote: *yodurk*, am I understanding correctly that you're actually watching this on tv somehow???


This is true...I just realized this 5 minutes before tipoff. I have Direct TV, and the Fox Sports Detroit is showing it. But strangely, I never paid for League Pass. It might be a free trial, I guess.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



limufujuan said:


> TT has scored 8 points.he looks good


Yeah, Thomas is shooting alot, but he looks every bit the scorer that he's billed as. Very smooth handling the basketball. I have no doubt he could play SG for us, as long as he doesn't get abused on D.

Basden hasn't done anything really. Looks like a rookie. But he doesn't look anywhere near as terrible as Kasib Powell. :sour:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



yodurk said:


> This is true...I just realized this 5 minutes before tipoff. I have Direct TV, and the Fox Sports Detroit is showing it. But strangely, I never paid for League Pass. It might be a free trial, I guess.


is there anyway you can upload the game online later?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



yodurk said:


> This is true...I just realized this 5 minutes before tipoff. I have Direct TV, and the Fox Sports Detroit is showing it. But strangely, I never paid for League Pass. It might be a free trial, I guess.


Two questions:

1. Why am I not there?
2. What are the chances I can get there by the start of the 3rd if I leave right now?

:biggrin:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

is it me or is TT playing really selfishly?
and what happened to darko?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

sweetnneeeeeeeeeeey with the block


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



nanokooshball said:


> is there anyway you can upload the game online later?


Sorry guys, I'm not near the whiz at that stuff as spongyfungy. :sad:

There's always tomorrow's game though!


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

hey guys i didn't catch the 1st q,how the starters seem?and who were?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm not getting the game (comcast at my apt) and won't be getting it tommorow either (gotta be somewhere)
got directv but I have to go back home..... directv must have a special agreement with the NBA to show preseason and since Chicago doesn't have a local feed, they allow the detroit one here.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Our current 12th man lineup is getting it handed to them.

Pargo, Basden, Thomas, Sweetney, Allen

Not that it matters, it's preseason. But still, they have the look of a group that's never played together.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Someone tell this guy it's not Eddie Gasden.

Also, this is apparently game 7 of the Finals. I had no idea.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

oy ve we're not doing well

damn carlos delfino is torching us


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

who's gasden??????????? :angel:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



PC Load Letter said:


> Someone tell this guy it's not Eddie Gasden.
> 
> Also, this is apparently game 7 of the Finals. I had no idea.




lol. "darko is a presence here folks in the first half. he's been active folks."


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

sweetney 8 points too


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

45-37 halftime


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



mizenkay said:


> lol. "darko is a presence here folks in the first half. he's been active folks."


I guess I don't blame him for being excited. If I were a Pistons fan, I'd be giddy just knowing that Darko's merely gone this long without another ear piercing infection. Can you spell progress? D.A.R.K.O!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

LOL

Looks like we're seeing who's gonna score Eddy's points (e.g. nobody


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

The Darko fan club is always looking for new members


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Darko is an early candidate for MIP. I would love nothing more than Darko scoring 30 on the Knicks.


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



kamego said:


> The Darko fan club is always looking for new members


don't count on me bro


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

If I've learned anything from watching basketball, its that the first 24 minutes of the first preseason game is the best indicator of future success


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Stupid Cox Cable. I've got a free League Pass preview, but they're showing the Rockets and Sixers. I can't find the Bulls or any other game and the usual League Pass channels are "not authorized":curse: 



By the way, John Salmons is one of my favorite sleeper guys.

Iggy is gonna bust out this year, I think.

-----------------------

Who started?

Who hasn't played that you thought would? When were we not able to score in the first?


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Ey, can someone tell me who the starters were tonight? and if anyone knows of any halftime stats it would be great if they could share them. cheers.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Was Songaila playing in 1st half?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I hate it that we cannot get the stats. I am listening to the game via that detroit station. 

Thanks Miz!


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

semi OT: watching the nets preseason game against the pacers Kristic looks good would not be suprised if he went for 15/8/2 1 blk this season, he would fit in with us wonder when his contract expires

anyway anyone has updates on how chandler and gordon is doing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler has 10 boards already.


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Chandler has 10 boards already.


make it 11


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk
ben 
deng
o'fella
tyson

started for the bulls.

chandler with 10 boards

coupla missed threes for ben. 2 missed shots by kirk. so far in the half.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

OT: Anyone watching the Blackhawks game? Khabibulin has been terrible for them so far. I know its only been 3.3 games, but geez


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

52-41 about 7:00 to go


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



mizenkay said:


> kirk
> ben
> deng
> o'fella
> ...


o'fella I like this nickname


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nybullsfan said:


> semi OT: watching the nets preseason game against the pacers Kristic looks good would not be suprised if he went for 15/8/2 1 blk this season, he would fit in with us wonder when his contract expires


he was in the weight room this summer. he looks transformed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

We lost to Boston last season in our first preseason game. 104-74.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> kirk
> ben
> deng
> o'fella
> ...


cool, thanks Miz


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



truebluefan said:


> We lost to Boston last season in our first preseason game. 104-74.


Absolutely nothing can be derived for this game mate. Just like that Boston game last year. Skiles is just trying to run some sets, maybe start looking at who can fill out the rotation and see who might play well with who


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Watch Dupree kick some tail.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



rlucas4257 said:


> Absolutely nothing can be derived for this game mate. Just like that Boston game last year. Skiles is just trying to run some sets, maybe start looking at who can fill out the rotation and see who might play well with who


I realize that. Just posted it for information. Tommy Smith lead us in scoring with 13. 

Preseason is not about wins or losses not really


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Randy Holcomb in the game for the Bulls, spelling Deng. Go Randy!


59-51


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



truebluefan said:


> I realize that. Just posted it for information. Tommy Smith lead us in scoring with 13.
> 
> Preseason is not about wins or losses not really


I was agreeing with you, or atleast trying too.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

det. anncrs:

the motor city against the windy city in the...furniture city.

lol.


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


mizenkay said:


> det. anncrs:
> 
> the motor city against the windy city in the...furniture city.
> 
> lol.


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



DaBullz said:


> LOL
> 
> Looks like we're seeing who's gonna score Eddy's points (e.g. nobody


You sound happy. :raised_ey 

Anyway, I'm watching the game, and the Bulls starters look really good; and this is despite Gordon, Hinrich, and Deng all being relatively cold (I attribute some of this to the Piston's D, which was strong as always). It's our second unit who is getting their tails handed to them. It should be noted, however, that Nocioni, Duhon, and Songaila all are not playing.

Tim Thomas looked pretty good. His guard skills will be a huge asset, methinks. Sweetney sorely needs to learn how to play TEAM basketball. He keeps forcing it, and the more he does this the worse he looks. He still had some nice scores though. The dude definitely has post moves and footwork.


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

we got jermaine o'neal?????????? :clap: :clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



yodurk said:


> You sound happy. :raised_ey


I tend to be happy when I make a joke.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



yodurk said:


> You sound happy. :raised_ey
> 
> Anyway, I'm watching the game, and the Bulls starters look really good; and this is despite Gordon, Hinrich, and Deng all being relatively cold (I attribute some of this to the Piston's D, which was strong as always). It's our second unit who is getting their tails handed to them. It should be noted, however, that Nocioni, Duhon, and Songaila all are not playing.
> 
> Tim Thomas looked pretty good. His guard skills will be a huge asset, methinks. Sweetney sorely needs to learn how to play TEAM basketball. He keeps forcing it, and the more he does this the worse he looks. He still had some nice scores though. The dude definitely has post moves and footwork.


thanks yodurk.

thomas was injured in the first half? he hasn't seen the floor this half. 

nocioni has a strained thumb. duhon with the groin. songaila with the shoulder. and don't forget the polish rifle with the hyperextended knee!

sweetney with 5 fouls, filling it up.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Sounds like Sweetney is playing a lot. Maybe Skiles is going to play him into shape.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Sweetney is not as fat as thought. And he has some nice moves. Just scored on Darko twice. He's forcing a bit, though...
Basden is really unimpressing me. He looks uncomfortable.

78-70 Pistons 3:15 to go


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Sweetney is not as fat as thought. o


Really? How fat did you think he was? He's really ****ing fat.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

I don't care if it's preseason... it'd be nice to win.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



futuristxen said:


> Really? How fat did you think he was? He's really ****ing fat.


I thought he was Traylor like fat (the way people were talking) he seems much more agile than that...


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



DaBullz said:


> I don't care if it's preseason... it'd be nice to win.


We won't win 
73-85, 44,5 sec to go


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Sweetney is not as fat as thought.


A word of caution -- in his first two pro seasons, he has somehow actually gained weight as the year progressed and ended up at his heaviest in March/April.

I wish I were making that up, but it's the truth.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Miz,

I saw Tim Thomas roll his ankle in the 2nd quarter and he was hobbling a little. It didn't look serious since he was walking it off; if it were regular season, I wouldn't be surprised if he came back. Hope I'm right about that.

We have a final...Pistons win by 13 or so. Let me tell you, if ever there was a meaningless final score for the Bulls this season, this is definitely it. Our starters were pretty much heel-to-heel with the Piston starters, but that only accounted for about 16 total minutes. Everyone else we trotted out there basically had no clue what they were doing, other than Thomas who was creating on his own.

Skiles has some important practice time for the new guys, that's for sure.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

How many rebounds did Chandler get? Anyone know?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

rlucas, I am sorry for assuming you were telling me preason is meaningless was directed at me. So sorry.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Did Tyson score, & did he look any more polished
around the basket?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

He looked the same player to me. Scoring from dunks and putbacks and rebounding very well.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/CHIDET/recap.html



> GRAND RAPIDS, Mich., Oct. 11 (Ticker) -- The Detroit Pistons did not lose their defensive intensity under new coach Flip Saunders.
> 
> Rasheed Wallace had 15 points to pace the Pistons to an 87-76 triumph over the Chicago Bulls in the preseason opener for both teams.
> 
> ...


WHOA

Sweetney with 17pts against the pistons D... and Tyson with 8pts and 14rebounds... not bad for first game of preseason


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I liked what I saw from Thomas and Sweetney. TT's ability to create his own shot will definitely be a BIG asset. Hopefully under Skiles he can keep his attitude in check because the guy can REALLY play and we need his offensive ability on the court. Sweetney was ball hogging a bit, but considering the major scrubs(I couldn't recognize anyone) he was surrounded with I can't really blame him. Plus he's got some sweet moves. I saw more LEGIT back-to-the-basket moves from him in 1 game than I saw from EC in 4 years.

I liked how Deng was moving.....u couldn't tell he hasn't played against NBA competition in a LONG while. BG and Kirk were cold.....but the starting lineup still managed to stay competitive as long as they were on the court.

Overall, I liked the effort....really liked what I saw from our two newest acquisitions. Should be a good season.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



Sigifrith said:


> Did Tyson score, & did he look any more polished
> around the basket?


TC was his usual self. Monster on the boards, and stone hands on O. Got blocked/stripped as he usually does while going up for putbacks/layups.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



SPMJ said:


> TC was his usual self. Monster on the boards, and stone hands on O. Got blocked/stripped as he usually does while going up for putbacks/layups.


hopefully he can avg 11ppg... guessing he'll avg 14rpg and 3bpg too


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

I also thought Sweetney looked good offensively in the little bit I watched of this game. If we can get that consistently out of him every night in the regular season, we'll be in good shape going forward. However like has been said, it was preseason comp. so I'm not going to get too excited. We kind of knew Sweetney could excel in garbage time situations going in, and that's pretty much what he was up against tonight. How he will do when the games matter, is more important. Will his lack of shape, lead him to fatigue quicker and get fouls? Will his lack of defensive mobility hurt us? The little I did watch, had him getting lost on defense springing Sheed for a wide open 3. I watched the Cavs game a little today, and if he can't keep track of his man, we'll get clobbered at the 4. Donyell was draining the corner 3 already.

Watching the game, I thought that really, this has to become Luol Deng's team. I just don't see Ben as being assertive enough in all facets of the game to be a leader. Deng has the skills, and I think he might have the demeanor. I'd like to see him really make a push to take over the team. If we could feature him in our offense more, that's what would offset the loss of Curry. Put Deng down on the block, or in more iso situations where he can create for himself and others.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Check out game at nba.com in the highlights http://www.nba.com/


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Its on the right hand side


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pics from yahoo

lol @ pargo!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Tyson was a beast, the Detroit color man called him "one of the best offensive rebounders on Earth" early on in the game, and his analysis proved to be spot on tonight. His offense looked about the same, although I didn't see any of the drives from the FT line he showed in the playoffs. 8 points and 14 rebounds in ~20 minutes, and at least half of those rebounds were on the offensive end.

Sweets looked a lot like the rookie Brand, all kinds of offensive moves but fairly lost on defense. 

Allen showed me nothing, except that he'll make a fine 6th big man once AD returns.

Thomas looked good on offense, he certainly has a shot at doing a lot of scoring off the bench this season. 

Basden looked lost, but he was playing with a Bulls second unit that was crap vs much of the Pistons actual second unit from last season (Arroyo, Dice, Delfino, and Darko).

Darko looked pretty good, for just turning 20 and sitting for the last 2 years especially. Good passing, active defense, and decent scoring around the hoop. But his outside shot looked horrible tonight.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Did this game not have a box score? Neither ESPN or NBA.com had one.


----------



## animalthugism (Aug 23, 2005)

*Bulls lose first preseason game*

Sweetney led us with 17 points (don't care if it's preseason, i'm glad to see that)
TC 14 boards.. Interesting to see who started

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,7632381.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,7632381.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



_GRAND RAPIDS, Mich. -- Once he gets into shape, Michael Sweetney could pose problems for Bulls opponents.

At 6 feet 8 inches, he doesn't have Eddy Curry's height, although his waistline certainly rivals Curry's. At 270 pounds, Sweetney is a load. Isn't that what the Bulls need—a big guy who can hold his ground in the post?

Sweetney, a byproduct of the Curry trade with the New York Knicks, scored 17 points and played a surprising 32 minutes—longer than any other Bull or Piston—in the Bulls' 87-76 loss Tuesday night to open exhibition play.

Imagine what Sweetney could do once he's in game form. He, Tim Thomas and Jermaine Jackson only started practicing Saturday.

Thomas, who is wearing Curry's former No. 2 jersey, limped out of the game with 5 minutes 12 seconds left in the first half because of a sprained right ankle.

.....

Gordon fell into a funk after drawing two quick fouls and never recovered. He finished with five points on 2 of 7 shooting.

Early in the third quarter, Gordon had as many fouls as he had points—three. He proceeded to miss a wide-open jump shot and later shot an air ball on another attempt from the outside, to the delight of 11,180 fans at Van Andel Arena.

"I did expect a better effort from myself," Gordon said.

"When he comes in the game, they go at him," Skiles said. "It's what you do to a team's good offensive player. You go at them and make them guard. This is not the Ben we've seen defensively this week in practice."_


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



mizenkay said:


> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sgamer,1,7632381.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> "When he comes in the game, they go at him," Skiles said. "It's what you do to a team's good offensive player. You go at them and make them guard. *This is not the Ben we've seen defensively this week in practice.*"



:verysad: :verysad: :verysad: :nonono:

He'll bounce back offensively, but maybe this is a step backwards in his defensive confidence... sigh.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Just got back from the game a bit ago.

Sweetney was pretty much exactly what I expected..... massive. He is soooo fat. Whoever said he looked thinner... maybe, but he still has incredible girth. Great touch when he can get moving towards the basket, but hold your ground against him and he'll often leave it short. Kind of like Nazr Mohammed. Didn't react very well to pressure and showed no passing skills whatsoever. Get him some space though and he's a pretty efficient scorer. Uses his body to rebound, blah blah, nothing new, looks the same as he did in New York.

I was surprised how big Tim Thomas was. I knew hew was tall, but he's got quite a bit of mass too. I don't know if that's a new thing or not, but he definately has power forward size. Not the mentality though. I thought it was pretty telling that once while a Piston's player was shooting free throws Tim Thomas was hanging out behing the arc while Jannero Pargo was the 3rd guy on the block.

Deng looked like he had some mass too. At first I thought he was out of shape but he was moving pretty well with the ball. He could probably play a little 4 if the Bulls have a need as well.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



Mike luvs KG said:


> Just got back from the game a bit ago.
> 
> Sweetney was pretty much exactly what I expected..... massive. He is soooo fat. Whoever said he looked thinner... maybe, but he still has incredible girth. Great touch when he can get moving towards the basket, but hold your ground against him and he'll often leave it short. Kind of like Nazr Mohammed. Didn't react very well to pressure and showed no passing skills whatsoever. Get him some space though and he's a pretty efficient scorer. Uses his body to rebound, blah blah, nothing new, looks the same as he did in New York.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the first hand impressions, MLKG.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

It looked like O'Fella actually shrunk over the summer. Did anybody else notice that? He looked smaller than usual.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Is there absolutely no box score on this game?


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Is there absolutely no box score on this game?


it is online now:

http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/CHIDET/boxscore.html


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

35% shooting has got to improve! 

We out rebounded Detroit by 14. 

Thomas 8 pts in 8 minutes? woe! 

Hinrich was 1-6! He has to improve his shooting. 

Sweetney 17/5.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



truebluefan said:


> 35% shooting has got to improve!
> 
> We out rebounded Detroit by 14.
> 
> ...


In 32 mins and shot under 50%
Detroit blocked 12 shots
We had 13 assist to their 27
Bulls 33% to 44%


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I watched the game last night, it was on League Pass. I can't say that I came away very impressed with the Bulls. They did play solid defense but Detroit seemed to score at will anyway. Our perimeter guys sucked, especially Gordon who's shot was way off and "much improved defense" non existant. Hinrich didn't look so hot either. A lot of the shots were hitting the front of the rim so I am guessing Skiles has been working guys very hard in practice since that is a sign of fatigue. Thats a good thing I supposse. The best players on the floor last night were Tyson Chandler, Tim Thomas, and Michael Sweetney. Thomas didn't play long because of a tweaked ankle but when he was in the game he played well, played like he was playing for a second chance which is what we hope for out of him. He reminded me how much "potential" he had and had never reached. If he can play this hard all season and actually play defense he could be a big help. Tyson was...well...just Tyson. He did great on the boards, especially the offensive boards, played solid defense, scored a few easy points. Nothing earth shattering in terms of looking different from last season. I did notice he was a little slow running the floor so his cardio might not be where it needs to be yet. Sweetney had a solid game but it wasn't the best game I have seen him play by far. I think he has to get comfortable in our offense and our guys need to learn what spots to get him the ball, namely low block, and be patient feeding it to him. Still, I had forgotten what a real good free throw shooter he is and that should be huge because he can get to the line very easily. His defense is subpar but I did see him dive on the floor for a loose ball and I saw him fighting for rebounds which is good. 

On the rest of the team, we can go ahead and cut Kasib Powell right now..probably Randy Holcomb too though he may warrant another game look or so. Jermaine Jackson was the most impressive looking of the new comers to me and seemed to bring the height and atheleticism we need in the backcourt. He drove inside a few times and should have gotten the foul but didn't get any respect from the refs, he definitley warrants a longer look IMO. Basden was very unimpressive, he looked better in the Summer League games. Malik Allen shot 1-9 and reminded me why he wasn't a big factor in Miami or Charlotte. Pargo played solid and was actually defending well. It's pretty clear we are missing a good big man. We could definitley use AD back. When Tyson wasn't out there it was just ridiculously easy to score. Of course being preseason Tyson didn't play ALL that much. Deng looked a little rusty though he tried to be active..probably another couple of weeks for him to work off the rust and he will be back in form. Incidentally Duhon, Nocioni and Songalia didn't play which was expected since they were banged up. Here is the boxscore for anyone that wants it. 

http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/CHIDET/boxscore.html


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

My impressions from the game...

First off - I told you folks it was on TV! At least it was on Direct TV.

On the game, all things considered, I thought it went pretty well. Our first unit pretty much held their own against Detroits first unit. And that was with both Gordon and Hinrich looking quite pedestrian on offense. Deng looked OK. You could tell he was rusty. Chandler was a friggin beast in the first quarter. Looking back at the summer, it sure would have been nice to have had him signed and back in Chicago working on things. He was barely a part of the offense except for putbacks and such. He actually got decent post position a couple of times and was completely ignored. I think he was a little frustrated at that.

Where this game got away was with Detroits second unit of Milicic, McDyess, Delfino, Arroyo and Dupree/Evans against our cadre of third stringers/fringe guys like Powell, Pargo, Basden, Allen, Holcumb, Jackson. They ought to beat us! I think the outcome is closer/possibly different if we play Duhon/Nocioni/Songaila (and don't forget the Polish Rifle!). Tim Thomas looked pretty good. I think he rolled his ankle in the second period - hopefully he's alright. Sweetney can score - that's for sure. I just don't know if the word "pass" is in his vocabulary. I don't think he gave the ball up once he got it.

Random stuff: To start the game, Gordon was on Hamilton. Rip just ran him ragged. Gordon had a couple of quick, cheap grabbing fouls within the first five minutes or so. To start the third, Hinrich was on Rip. He did a better job of chasing him around. Tyson still can't catch an entry pass - especially a bounce pass. He's a man on the boards tho. If he can get 30-35 mins, he's gonna be amongst the league leaders in rebounds - easily. Tim Thomas looked pretty active. Kinda lost on defense. Watching our bench guys in the second quarter was like looking at a chineese fire drill. They were running all over the place and the Pistons were just picking them apart. I think it was a case of guys trying to do too much/impress the coach. Eddie Basden has to figure out that this isn't conference USA anymore - behind the back dribbles in traffic may have worked last year, but not in the NBA. Decent defender tho and he hit a nice open shot in the corner. Hinrich looked, well, ugh. Took care of the ball but he missed quite a few easy open looks. Gordon too. I liked Maurice Evans on Detroit. Strong and aggressive. Nice shot too. Delfino looked good also. Made some really sweet passes. Milicic is getting there. You can definatly see some talent. He's a good passer. Needs to work on his shooting.

My gut impression was that Detroit looked much crisper in what they were doing. They seemed to get most of the loose balls. They made their open looks and really passed the ball well. They always seemed to find the open guy. And, of course, their regular second unit beating up on our scrubs helps too!

I'll be curious to see how Skiles adjusts with Memphis comming up. Will he still sit Duhon/Noce/Songaila? Try to get Tyson the ball more in the post? (That's an adventure!). Tell Sweets that everytime he passes he gets a free chalupa? Tune in for these answers and more... Same Bat time... Same Bat channel....


----------



## eljam (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*

Direct TV does a free preview during the preseason and I got a chance to check out the end of the first and most of the second.

They played like it was the first game of the preseason; The only starter that looked good on offense was Deng but that was only because he attacked the lane relentlessly and as Pippen alluded to last year, didn't meet a shot he didn't like. He forced a few in the lane and got stuffed. Ben is rounding out his game, shot didn't fall. Kirk's shots were off too. More tick was given to the 2nd, 3rd and camp fodder.

Didn't really pay attention to the others but Randy Holcomb was pretty active with his rebounding.

Like every one else, I wanted to see what Sweetney would do. My impressions are that he is 1 - out of shape physically, esp. considering how Skiles & Pax complained about EC; 2 - his lateral movement on D is non existent & does not appear to be very athletic; 3 - Is huge and uses his size to his advantage in the post and occassionally for rebounding.

Until he gets into shape (unless this is his version of NBA conditioning), I think Skiles will play him off the bench. Which leaves the question, where will our points in the paint come from in our starting lineup?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Preseason Game 1 Thread: Chicago vs Detroit @ Van Andel Arena/Grand Rapi*



fl_flash said:


> On the game, all things considered, I thought it went pretty well. Our first unit pretty much held their own against Detroits first unit....
> 
> Where this game got away was with Detroits second unit of Milicic, McDyess, Delfino, Arroyo and Dupree/Evans against our cadre of third stringers/fringe guys like Powell, Pargo, Basden, Allen, Holcumb, Jackson.


I don't think this is true.

I thought Detroit's starters really worked the Bulls over. The game started out kind of back and forth, but by the time the 1st subs came in at the end of the 1st quarter Detroit was up by about 10. Tyson was the only one who could do any kind of scoring. Chicago actually did most of it's damage with the second unit when Sweetney, TT, and Pargo were in the game.


----------

